Ask HN: Will there be an ICO bubble? - dayve
======
neboysa
Bubble is already here. And it will blow. But some players, that have a
substance, will survive or rise from ashes. And they will be very valuable.
The tech will also survive and evolve. This happens all the time - dotcom
bubble was the same, but there are more examples: we all know now that alchemy
was a total scam, with lot of shady players milking naive people, but
eventually from its residues the real chemistry was born. Hopefully we will
learn one day how to jump over this kind of inital scams.

------
the_stc
There should be. Scams aside, so many of these ideas simply don't make any
sense, especially for a token. What we will see, what we are doing, is to
issue shares instead of tokens (token-shares). We'll payout dividends. But
that's because we have a solid business model and will have very large
revenues and profits.

~~~
dabockster
> But that's because we have a solid business model and will have very large
> revenues and profits.

Thanks for making me snort my coffee. Spot on!

------
romanovcode
What is already happening is people realise that there is a high probability
that ICO is a scam.

1\. Set up some paper on how your coin works

2\. Launch ICO

3\. Tell you got hacked and silently close your coin

4\. Profit

------
jadeydi
Our company raised more than $12M recently(a few days ago). It only spent 9
minutes.

Another company raised nearly $50M yesterday in 18 minutes.

Unbelievable!

~~~
2_listerine_pls
what's your company solving?

~~~
eminkel
They'll be releasing an e-book on how to raise millions in 9 minutes.

------
inmean
There are too many Altcoins and Tokens, you actually can create one within
minutes using Waves Platform or Forknote

------
dabockster
This is already happening. Why else would the SEC issue something about it
this early into its course?

~~~
jetti
It doesn't have to be a bubble for the SEC to issue something. After all, most
of the ICOs seem like attempts to skirt SEC regulation in order to raise money
and they see that too.

------
bryanrasmussen
what does ico mean in this context?
[http://www.abbreviations.com/ICO](http://www.abbreviations.com/ICO)

~~~
dabockster
Initial coin offering. Basically selling a cryptocurrency instead of shares to
skirt around brokerage laws. But it also removes a lot of the investment
protections offered by those laws, so it's a lot easier to get scammed.

